# The Bad, The Good, and The Ugly



## mkriggen (Dec 14, 2014)

The Bad...
While showing my brother my Gesshin Kagekiyo k-tip gyuto the other night, I managed to drop it (important safety tip, show of your knives BEFORE opening the Jack).

The Good...
I kept it from hitting the tile floor


The Ugly...




Be well,
Mikey


----------



## brianh (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm wearing shoes in the kitchen from now on.


----------



## jaybett (Dec 14, 2014)

Glad that you are alright. 

Jay


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 14, 2014)

Just be glad you were wearing pants.


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2014)

Gonna have a badass scar to show off. Be glad it wasn't a cleaver.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 14, 2014)

Ouch!! Don't "kick" a falling knife?


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2014)

yikes...have a speedy recovery!


----------



## zoze (Dec 14, 2014)

Was any wedging noticeable?
Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 14, 2014)

Snap!
That's a winner!
See, if it would've been a dull knife you wouldn't have been cut.........
.....so we've all been wrong. Dull knives are safer!





for your feet.


----------



## Fillmoreslimm (Dec 14, 2014)

Goddamn Jack! I know the feeling, once dropped my Heiji 240 and sliced a vein by my ankle. It was like a horror movie, blood everywhere. Get well quick man!


----------



## MrOli (Dec 14, 2014)

Geeeeeeez...I have the very same reflex....trying to break items' fall with my foot.

I hope you get fixed quick.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 14, 2014)

That's why I sleep with my boots on.


----------



## Anton (Dec 14, 2014)

Snap!


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 14, 2014)

How's the knife? I have a feeling my instinct would be to save the knife, too.


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 14, 2014)

You have funny looking toes.
Are you part hobbit?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 14, 2014)

brianh said:


> I'm wearing shoes in the kitchen from now on.



a friend of mine in LA here dropped a knife i had sharpened for him while working... it went through his shoe and broke the tip on the ground below the shoe. Maybe steel toed clogs in the kitchen


----------



## jimbob (Dec 14, 2014)

Oooo, that knife has extreme tip too!


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 14, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> How's the knife? I have a feeling my instinct would be to save the knife, too.



The knife came out of it great, not a chip or dint to be seen. And no, I didn't notice any wedging

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## brianh (Dec 14, 2014)

Where's that guy who kept pushing serrated knives and glass cutting boards? He may have been on to something.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 14, 2014)

brianh said:


> Where's that guy who kept pushing serrated knives and glass cutting boards? He may have been on to something.



Yeah, if I dropped a Cutco, I'd just let it fall.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 14, 2014)

JBroida said:


> a friend of mine in LA here dropped a knife i had sharpened for him while working... it went through his shoe and broke the tip on the ground below the shoe. Maybe steel toed clogs in the kitchen



Did you chastise him for not using his foot better to protect your magnificent work.


----------



## daveb (Dec 14, 2014)

The agony of defoot.


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 14, 2014)

Respect!

Did you also closed your eyes praying it landed spine first before looking?


----------



## Namaxy (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow. Wishing you a fast recovery. I've rescued a few things with my feet, but this lends a new perspective.


----------



## Casaluz (Dec 14, 2014)

Get well soon, luckily it will not affect much your Holiday season...I hope. Be well


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm still reeling from the photo ... Looks pretty nasty!

I just hope it heals well. Keep it clean, etc, etc.

Definitely need to rethink my summer kitchen footware :eyebrow:


----------



## chinacats (Dec 15, 2014)

:scared4:

I must say that your luck is not that bad...could've had all that damage to your foot and hosed the knife.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 15, 2014)

Trouble in Hawaii most people don't wear shoes. Mike lucky it was a light blade:O


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 15, 2014)

keithsaltydog said:


> Trouble in Hawaii most people don't wear shoes. Mike lucky it was a light blade:O



Yeah, but of coarse I just sharpened it that morning:slaphead:


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow Mikey, wishing you a quick recovery!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Dec 15, 2014)

OUCH! Wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## larrybard (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope it's not terribly uncomfortable now and heals quickly.

Looks like you attended to your foot at home -- maybe tape and crazy glue? -- rather than running (or whatever) off to the ER.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 15, 2014)

I didn't think that knife was intended for use in cutting through bones? 

Anyway, glad all your toes are still intact. You will amaze and delight at parties in the future when you are standing around drinking with a bunch of other guys all trying to top each other with stories of past mishaps. :cool2:


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just saw this, hope it heels well. This could happen to all of ous out here  

Stefan


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 15, 2014)

> Looks like you attended to your foot at home -- maybe tape and crazy glue? -- rather than running (or whatever) off to the ER.



Oh, Hell no. That's 100% professional work. It was bleeding way too fast to glue it at home.:knifed:

And thank you all for your good wishes, if I owe you a handle it might be delayed for a week or two:dontknow:


Mahalo,
Mikey


----------



## CutFingers (Dec 15, 2014)

The curse of Gesshin knives...I cut a tendon and two nerves with my Uraku...I left the tip a bit blunted to reminded me that cleaning a knife can result in damage if not careful...

So let this be a lesson for you all folks. Knives are great cuts are not. Also for the love of god where shoes at all times when using a knife


----------



## Lizzardborn (Dec 15, 2014)

Get well. Hope it heals fast.


----------



## orangehero (Dec 15, 2014)

We all understand not to catch a falling knife, but it's in that moment you find out how much of a knife nut you really are. Occasionally you achieve glory.


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 15, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Just saw this, hope it heels well. This could happen to all of ous out here
> 
> Stefan



I see what you did there


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 16, 2014)

At least you didnt try to catch it as well.I cook in bare feet at home all the time too and dropped more than one knife,i can comfortably say i could audition for riverdance now&#128540;


----------



## mhpr262 (Dec 20, 2014)

I hardly ever drop a knife but when I do my feet are out of the way quicker than you can look. :lol2:

A knife can't be so nice that I would attempt to break the fall with any body part of mine, unless it is protected by a ski boot or something.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 21, 2015)

It's good you got emergency care. The Big Island is seriously short on Doctors and projected to get worse. Kind of like the wild west in parts of that Island.


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 21, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> It's good you got emergency care. The Big Island is seriously short on Doctors and projected to get worse. Kind of like the wild west in parts of that Island.



Ain't that the truth. We have two hospitals on my (leeward) side. Luckily I'm only about 17 miles from the better one. The other one is about 50 miles south and not that great. The truth is though, all the work on my foot was actually done by Nurse Penny. The doctor just signed the paperwork. I sent her a couple boxes of Big Island Candy Co. shortbread cookies (SOOOOOO GOOD) in thanks.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 21, 2015)

How's it healing up Mikey?


----------



## salmonkiller (Jan 21, 2015)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.At least you still have all your toes.....


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 22, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> How's it healing up Mikey?



Very well actually. There's a little bit of scab left, but otherwise fully functional. Oh, and the racing stripe of course, but I can live with that.

Mahalo,
Mikey


----------

